# GAME - CHANGE ONE LETTER



## Suni

GAME RULES:

READ: RULES HAVE BEEN CHANGED!

Please Read before posting a word!
The object is to form a new word from the last word given.

How to play:
Rearrange the letters of the existing word to form a new word. (stake to steak)
In addition...
1. You can ADD one letter. (stake to steaks)
OR
2. You can REMOVE one letter. (stake to take)
OR
3. You can CHANGE one letter. (stake to snake)

You can change only ONE letter per play, either by change OR add OR remove, but there should never be more than one letter difference from one word to the next.

Rules:
You CANNOT play off of your own word.
NO PROPER NOUNS, NO HYPHENATED WORDS, AND NO ACRONYMS ALLOWED!

Each word must be verifiable by DICTIONARY.COM, so check before you post.

When no one can make another word. That's the end of the game. The last successful person is the winner.

Example:
player 1- tear
player 2- late (switched the "r" for an "l" and rearranged)
player 3- least (added an "s" and rearranged)


FIRST WORD:

DISTILL


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

Add a letter "S" - DISTILLS


----------



## squerly

Dan in Napa said:


> Add a letter "S" - DISTILLS


Are you shitten me?  College educated and the best you can do is add a friggen "S"?


----------



## Suni

instills


----------



## Doc

not real imaginative but I'll say:
installs


----------



## Suni

oh dear!  I think I may have started out hard on you all!

Saltines


----------



## Doc

Oh gawd, I know I'll hear it for this one:
Genitals


----------



## Suni

Lasting



As in "Suni will forever have a lasting image embedded in her pea brain".


----------



## rlk

Blasting


----------



## loboloco

bleating


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

Hard?  Gelatine.


----------



## muleman RIP

legatine


----------



## Suni

gentile


----------



## Doc

entitle


----------



## muleman RIP

gentile


----------



## Doc

tensile


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

enlists


----------



## loboloco

steins


----------



## Doc

finest


----------



## Suni

stiffen


----------



## muleman RIP

finest


----------



## Kane

steins


----------



## Suni

skeins


----------



## muleman RIP

sinks


----------



## rlk

links


----------



## loboloco

slink


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

kilns


----------



## muleman RIP

skill


----------



## Suni

slick


----------



## Suni

? ? 

no one wants to play ? ?


----------



## deand1

Does anyone want to resuscitate this game?


----------



## Umberto

Suni said:


> slick



click


----------



## deand1

Klick


----------



## Doc

klack


----------



## deand1

lack, We need to get rid of that pesky K.


----------



## Umberto

flack


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

clack


----------



## Umberto

clacks


----------



## deand1

packs


----------



## deand1

pecks


----------



## scotthouse

Necks


----------



## jaminhealth

Nicks


----------



## road squawker

jaminhealth said:


> Nicks



Wicks


----------



## scotthouse

Picks


----------

